# "Ethereal" organ piece?



## dsunlin (Feb 19, 2008)

I remember hearing a work by a 20th-century (or late 19th) composer for the organ. It was what I would call ethereal, sort an early "space music" in that it was contemplative, and didn't seem to "go anywhere" at least not quickly. Mostly long, slow dreamy almost shimmering passages. Very pleasant.

Does this happen to ring a bell among the classical experts out there?


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Could be something by Messiaen, if it was strange sounding and at times awkward on the eardrums. But you said it was pleasant, so I'm guessing not.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Gee, there is a plethora of solo organ literature that fits into the "Ethereal" category. Personally, I find the organ works of Messiaen quite pleasant - granted not everyone's cup of tea, but it definitely falls into the ethereal category. 

Contemplative and not going anywhere ... hmm, well perhaps some Vierne or Langlais works may suffice. I'll keep mulling this over in my mind - maybe others will come up with the answer.


----------



## dsunlin (Feb 19, 2008)

On youtube I found some organ music by Dupre. 





I don't know about Messiaen, the works I have heard by him are very harsh. But then so is Dupre sometimes. I will take a look at the others. Thanks!

-Douglas


----------

